# Der Selbstbedienungsladen



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2003)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Anklage sieht Mannesmann als Selbstbedienungsladen


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-25.02.03-004/
und nicht nur die Anklage  :evil: 
Gruß
tf


----------



## bahnrolli (25 Februar 2003)

Hi,

.... ich wußte schon immer, daß ich irgendwie den falschen Beruf ergriffen habe... :bigcry: 


Gruß
Bahnrolli


----------



## SprMa (26 Februar 2003)

bahnrolli schrieb:
			
		

> Keep your bubbles silent und fall nicht in den Schnee!



 

Ich kenne nur:
"Attention, attention! Don't eat yellow snow!"


Matthias


----------



## bahnrolli (26 Februar 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Ich kenne nur:
> "Attention, attention! Don't eat yellow snow!"
> ...




....igitt....  :kotz: 

....da hätte ich doch bald einen falschen Fehler gemacht....

Gruß
Bahnrolli


----------

